# Homesteading?



## recyclingviking (Feb 1, 2007)

My wife and I are planning on moveing out of KY, and moveing to eaither Montanna, WY, or SD. Just was want to know how these locations are for homesteading, solar or wind power, and if we would have any problem buliding with strawbale. Any information you can give will be helpful. thanks


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know much about MT. or SD but I lived in SE WY for quite a while and I can tell you that if you end up in WY you'll want to be careful about the location and elevation of your stead. The elev. where I lived was a bit over 7000ft so the winters were incredibly long and brutal while the growing season was terribly short. Further more the supply of hardwoods for home heating is nearly non-existant, most folks burn softwoods such as pine in their stoves and you can imagine the problems that arise. Good luck though with your endevours out west.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Our neighbors are moving to Iowa, and I so hope to get a homesteading minded neighbor! Solar and wind are usually abundant in this area, but since it already has a house and buildings, it might not be something you are interested in.

Neighbor's place

I live about a mile to the north. There are two homes about a 1/4 mile south of them, but I'm the nearest in the other direction. 

Cathy


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, we are considering a move FROM Wyoming TO Kentucky in order to homestead. Property seems much more affordable in KY and there are fewer restrictions, lower taxes, much longer growing season, etc. ~ may I ask why you want to move? 

We built a house here and it seemed like everything had to be inspected and approved throughout the process and before occupancy, so I would research that aspect of it if you are set on building a straw bale house.


----------



## blessedx5 (Jul 9, 2008)

recyclingviking said:


> My wife and I are planning on moveing out of KY, and moveing to eaither Montanna, WY, or SD. Just was want to know how these locations are for homesteading, solar or wind power, and if we would have any problem buliding with strawbale. Any information you can give will be helpful. thanks


Do you mind me asking why you'd want to leave KY to homestead in MT, WY or SD?... It seems that most areas of KY would be better suited for homesteading than where you are looking (water rights mainly). I'm currently in CO and looking to move east. We live in a high/dry desert (Zone 3) and you can't grow anything on a frozen brick.... plus in CO we don't even own the water that falls onto our roofs. :shrug:


----------



## JustRSize (Dec 10, 2007)

We live in Montana, homesteading on 20 acres in the mountains off grid. We have solar power and love it!! Building here is a lot easier than many states as we have way less regulations (needed no building permits where we are). Prices have really gone up, though, so it's not cheap buying here, unless one goes over to the east side - lots of wind for wind power over there. Let me know if I can answer any questions for you.

Unfortunately we may be moving and I know we'll have a really hard time finding something we love like our place. 

Carla


----------

